

Colors of the iOS7 App Store - dewey
http://blog.brandisty.com/brand-management-blog/colors-of-the-ios7-app-store/

======
GuiA
This is super neat, but the top 5 icons is a very small sample to draw any
conclusions from.

If you wrote a script to fetch the icons and do the subsequent analysis, it
should be trivial to modify it to fetch a few hundred icons in each category
instead, which should yield more accurate results. You may find out, for
example, that a few colors are just as equally represented and that there is
no real "dominant" color for a category.

But if you fetched the icons by hand, this would be problematic...

~~~
Trombone5
Yeah, the article quite a clear example of a blind application of statistical
tools, the only useful thing being their idea to do quantitative design
research. The top five is only a reasonable selection if the search is for
patterns linking the top contenders per category. Trying to find indication of
what positively influences a top ranking in a certain category without
considering what those outside the top have done is astonishingly wrong.

~~~
dalek2point3
+1 -- although their execution gets a 10/10\. Very prettily done, but the
actual content is pretty useless. Sorry, :(

------
chrisBob
Should this impact my icon design, or is it just a representation of the most
popular apps. Is there a good way to separate the two?

~~~
k-mcgrady
When looking at social blue is overwhelming. I would go with something other
than blue as it would obviously stand out in the listings.

~~~
leviathan
This xkcd came to mind: [http://xkcd.com/993/](http://xkcd.com/993/)

------
RBerenguel
I would have bet in a mild tone of blue (similar to the same App Store icon)
would be one of the most common. Somehow, every time I swipe in multitasking
most icons strike to me as blue-ish (Skype, Dropbox, App Store, Mail, Safari,
Alien Blue, Tweetglass, Kindle, Textastic...) Probably just a too small
sample, but a very interesting data check.

------
goldvine
Thanks for putting this together! It's very interesting to see the differences
across various app categories.

------
jgh
I wonder why Akinator and Pocket God are in Entertainment and not Games...

------
xenophanes
isn't top 5 per category way too little? if you wanna know what colors are
popular in a category, shouldn't you look at like a couple hundred icons?

------
joelle
This is really interesting to see - nice work!

